# Tip average



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

It seems hit-and-miss. Most of the time, no tips. But when they start to roll in, it seems like it get infectious. For instance, the last two nights I made $50 per night in cash tips, some $10 at a time, many $5 at a time, many threw out $2 or $3, had one today that threw out a fresh $20 with no hesitation. I wish there was a referral program with the latter.

For the area I am in, this is somewhat rare, depending on where you are. I am curious what others are realistically seeing.


----------

